# is 283 a good engine?



## panchopistolas

gonna start the engine and im getting mixed answers. i would like to keep the OG engine but is it strong enough? versus common 350 ? what the the pro's and cons for both engines. any help welcomed thanks  and its for a 61 impala


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt
i herd its a bulit prof engine 
i would like some answeres to


----------



## ROBERTO G

let me put it like this. ill rather build a 283 or a 350 before a 305, but a 350 before a 283


----------



## six trey impala

283s are really good motors so are the 327 i'd rather have one of those over a 350 i got a 283 in my 63 with 350 heads and cam it moves it wayyyy better then the 350 i had in it...but if ur talking about just stock motors the 350 has more low end torque and would move the car a lil better then a stock 283.


----------



## racerboy

mike, run that 283. the 350 will make more power, but you can properly build that 283 and it mill move that car well. go talk to gary at channel city engineering, and he will give you some better ideas.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 22 2009, 06:13 AM~13652838
> *mike, run that 283. the 350 will make more power, but you can properly build that 283 and it mill move that car well. go talk to gary at channel city engineering, and he will give you some better ideas.
> *


 :yes: 
build urself a 302


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Keep the 283.


----------



## 54chevyguy

Is it an og 283 for a 61 impala.If so stock hp is 230. I would use the 283.


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Apr 22 2009, 06:13 AM~13652838-->
> 
> 
> 
> mike, run that 283. the 350 will make more power, but you can properly build that 283 and it mill move that car well. go talk to gary at channel city engineering, and he will give you some better ideas.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup jason, it looks nice in there, not sure to chrome it out or stock? power was a factor though.
> <!--QuoteBegin-54chevyguy_@Apr 22 2009, 07:54 AM~13653501
> *Is it an og 283 for a 61 impala.If so stock hp is 230. I would use the 283.
> *


think im gonna have too. thanks


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 54 chevy guy_@Apr 22 2009, 07:54 AM~13653501
> *Is it an og 283 for a 61 impala.If so stock hp is 230. I would use the 283.
> *


x2 I got a 396 in mine and with it low to the ground I learned that having a lot of power is not good with a low low :angry: (driving wise)


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 22 2009, 10:58 AM~13655269
> *x2 I got a 396 in mine and with it low to the ground I learned that having a lot of power is not good with a low low :angry: (driving wise)
> *


thats what im afraid of :angry:


----------



## warning

i would keep the 283 if thats what it has already, but the 350 will make way more lowend torque then the 283, and i wouldnt put stock 350 heads on a 283 unless they were vortecs. you could get a 350 and dress it with the stock 283 valve covers and pulleys and exhuast manifolds


----------



## panchopistolas

are they reliable? gonna run 2 pumps 8 batts. and will finding dressup kits gonna be a problem for 283 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 09:40 PM~13661651
> *are they reliable? gonna run 2 pumps 8 batts. and will finding dressup kits gonna be a problem for 283  :cheesy:
> *


I'd say a dress up kit would be easy to find it's a small block chevy motor.


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2009, 08:51 PM~13661817
> *I'd say a dress up kit would be easy to find it's a small block chevy motor.
> *


thought so, rhanks bro


----------



## red chev

i heard you can bore the 283 90 over and get alot of power out of them! but thats just what i heard..


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 23 2009, 09:56 AM~13666216
> *i heard you can bore the 283  90 over and get alot of power out of them! but thats just what i heard..
> *


i;ve heard something like that, anyone else...RACERBOY :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

I HAVE A 283 IN MY 63 RAG AND I LOVE IT...

I CHANGED THE CARB, INTAKE AND PUT SOME HEADERS WITH GLASSPACKS AND IT SOUND REAL GOOD AND MOVES JUST FINE


WHAT TRANSMISSION ARE YOU GOING TO USE?

IT ALWAYS BRINGS A SMILE TO THE FACE OF PEOPLE WHEN I TELL THEM IT IS THE 283 MOTOR :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## panchopistolas

it has a powerglide rite now, but i got a tranny out of a 91 brougham i was planning to use in case its from a 5.7 i think its a 700r4. will it fit?


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13666243
> *i;ve heard something like that, anyone else...RACERBOY :biggrin:
> *


after youve put all that work into that 283 with the expensive 283 pistons and all the macine work youll make the same power as a stock 350. the 350 in stock form will move that car better.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 23 2009, 04:41 PM~13670026
> *after youve put all that work into that 283 with the expensive 283 pistons and all the macine work youll make the same power as a stock 350. the 350 in stock form will move that car better.
> *


i think u'll make more...my car moves better with the 283 that i have then the 350 i had in it and all i have is cam headers 4bbl carb and 350 heads...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Honestly though if your gonna lift it I don't think it matters if it's OG unless it's an odd engine like 348-409 then I'd keep that.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 06:18 PM~13669229
> *it has a powerglide rite now, but i got a tranny out of a 91 brougham i was planning to use in case its from a 5.7 i think its a 700r4. will it fit?
> *



I HAVE A 700R4 NOT SURE WHAT YEAR IT CAME OUT OF


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 24 2009, 08:06 AM~13676167
> *I HAVE A 700R4 NOT SURE WHAT YEAR IT CAME OUT OF
> *


700r4s would help out that motor alot!!! i got a th350 for mine but the 2speeds in the car right now later on i wanna get a 700r4


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 24 2009, 03:52 PM~13680721
> *700r4s would help out that motor alot!!! i got a th350 for mine but the 2speeds in the car right now later on i wanna get a 700r4
> *


so a 700r4 is good on a 283?, besides the driveshaft, any other mods needed?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 24 2009, 04:54 PM~13681172
> *so a 700r4 is good on a 283?, besides the driveshaft, any other mods needed?
> *


700R4 is a great trans, you will also need a new crossmember and linkage.


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 23 2009, 06:39 PM~13670613
> *i think u'll make more...my car moves better with the 283 that i have then the 350 i had in it and all i have is cam headers 4bbl carb and 350 heads...
> *


what kind of heads tho? what year 350 because if they are 76cc combustion chambers then i dont believe that they make more power due to the huge drop in compression unless they were milled and in that case the 283s smaller bore must be taken into consideration. if they were 64cc chamber heads such as vortecs then i believe they would work on a 283. theres no replacement for displacement as far as torque and cost reduction for a sbc build. if you were to put those heads you have along with that cam and other mentioned parts into a 350 with flattop pistons it would make more torque than a 283, you drive torque and sell horsepower is how it was explained to me


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 23 2009, 09:56 AM~13666216
> *i heard you can bore the 283  90 over and get alot of power out of them! but thats just what i heard..
> *


partially true...

the 283 from 1957 can be bored to .125", but blocks from 58-62 can only be bored to a max of .060" Gm went back to thinner cylinder walls from 63-67, and as such those motors can also only be bored to .060", so be careful when you open it up. 

a 283 can be well tuned to give good power, but is limited due to its smaller displacement.


----------



## howieloso

six trey impala said:


> :yes:
> build urself a 302


channel-city-engineering-Santa Barbara


----------



## lyaccarino9

I AM LOOKING FOR A CRANKSHAFT HUB FOR A 283 NOT HARMONIC BALANCER THE HUB IS SOLID STEEL NO RUBBER OR OUTER RING PULLEY BOLTS RIGHT TO THIS HUB HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME OUT WITH PART NUMBER OR KNOW WHO I CAN CONTACT TO GET ONE THANKS LOU YACCARINO 609-214-4723


----------



## lyaccarino9

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> :biggrin:


LOOKING FOR A CRANKSHAFT HUB FOR A 283 SOLID PIECE OF STEEL NO RUBBER OR OUTER RING PULLEY BOLTS RIGHT TO HUB THIS SET UP IS PRESSED ON END OF CRANKSHAFT NOT BOLTED SET UP IF YOU CAN HELP THIS WOULD BE GREAT THANK LOU YACCARINO 609-214-4723


----------



## TONEAKARAGE

panchopistolas said:


> gonna start the engine and im getting mixed answers. i would like to keep the OG engine but is it strong enough? versus common 350 ? what the the pro's and cons for both engines. any help welcomed thanks  and its for a 61 impala


I put a 283 in my 55 Chevy Truck with a 350 Automatic replaced the straight six, transmission, rear end. Yes they are bullet proof. I rebuilt a 1959 Chevy Biscayne with 235 6 cylinder. Rebuild on the 6 cylinder new parts lasted a year spun a bearing. Rebuilt a 283 ,30 over with a RV Cam installed it the front end lifted so high i could not see the street had to heat the coils. It pulled that big car no problem drove from Colorado to Albuquerque NM several times good engine.


----------

